# My lawn and lawn journal.



## JCTaylor (May 14, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I am new to the forum and wanted to introduce myself. I live in a fly over state in the middle of the US and have a cool season fescue lawn. I bought into a well maintained lawn with my wife in our first home a few years ago. We have done some small transformations over the last few years and I hope to share some of the ones that I have done in the past on here as well as some of the future ones. I am still learning the keys to good lawn care. My yard is okay, just good enough to make the neighbors jealous, but nowhere near your John Ware or your Connor Ward quality.

I am open to constructive criticism and hope to learn from everyone and maybe at some point give a helpful opinion or two. I have been lurking and reading your posts and watching all the content on youtube that i can to get better.

I hope to show you guys some of my lawn soon and pick your brains!

Have a great week!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@JCTaylor

Welcome to TLF! Can't wait to see some pics! Lawns are a perpetual work in progress  Some just a bit further along than others :thumbup:


----------



## JCTaylor (May 14, 2018)

Here are some currents. One is from the cut today and the other is from a few months ago when we had some visitors. We live in the middle of town so it was cool to see these guys.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

The fescue in the front is looking nice. Your landscaping work around the tree makes it pop :thumbup:


----------



## JCTaylor (May 14, 2018)

social port said:


> The fescue in the front is looking nice. Your landscaping work around the tree makes it pop :thumbup:


Ha. That's just how it grows around the tree. I wanted to do an actual edge around but the roots are all at the soil level. Have to ring it with stone I guess.


----------



## JCTaylor (May 14, 2018)

So I got a mownin today. I have been noticing an issue with my front wheels not working right on my mower. Took them apart and notice they were worn down. My neighbor had the same problem with his a few years ago and it's an easy fix. The mushrooms under my back tree have receeded. I'm hoping that the late freeze we have seen the last 4 yeersnisnt finally going to take my tree.


----------



## JCTaylor (May 14, 2018)

Put down some Humic Acid today. Is there any specific time of year I should do this or number of times per year ?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I believe early spring and when the lawn is stressed are optimal. Mid July for your 2nd app if you're going to double up should be good.


----------



## JCTaylor (May 14, 2018)

So they last 4 or 5 years we have gotten a late late freeze. My tree was blooming for them and I think it froze the outer sap doing some damage to the outside of the tree bark. You can see some bad scars and where a limb that broke had to be cut off. This last freeze might have done it in. 2/3 to 3/4 of the limbs are still looking bare. Anyone on here know much about trees or know some one they can tag that could tell me more? Any help would be great we are still waiting to see if it makes a turn for the better. Other than that the lawn is looking good and holding a decent stripe.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Freeze in June? Enough to kill a tree. The tree doesn't look great. Maybe contact your local University and see if you could email an arborist some pictures.


----------



## JCTaylor (May 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> Freeze in June? Enough to kill a tree. The tree doesn't look great. Maybe contact your local University and see if you could email an arborist some pictures.


The freeze was earlier this year. We are just waiting to see if it comes out of it.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

What type of tree is it? Did you plant it? The lack of a root collar/flare makes me think there are girdling roots that are strangling the tree.


----------

